# 5.9.904 Stock Rooted Bloated Safestrap Backup



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

I figured there might be a few people who could find this useful. I created a Safestrap backup of stock rooted bloated non-deodexed 5.9.904 for whoever wants it. This is probably as close to a super clean flash of the .904 /system as you're going to get.

This backup was made in Safestrap 1.07.

I made this by doing the following:

(1) FXZ to .902
(2) Booted fully.
(3) Rebooted into stock recovery, wiped data & cache, applied .904
(4) Allowed .904 to boot fully.
(5) Rooted with Motofail
(6) Installed Safestrap 1.07 via ADB
(7) Booted into Safestrap
(8) Wiped Data, Cache, and Dalvik
(9) Performed the Backup, saying No to webtop and Yes to keeping systemorig.

Since this *NOT A FLASHABLE ZIP* you'll need to manually wipe system, data, cache, and dalvik if you use this. After you restore, you should be dropped right into the Setup Wizard.

This could be handy if someone wants to start from close to scratch without doing an entire FXZ

Also, you may want to do an Advanced Restore and choose to restore only /SYSTEM. I haven't tested but I think that the SYSTEMORIG in this package may overwrite your existing SYSTEMORIG with something else.

*Download*
https://rapidshare.c...ted_bloated.zip


----------



## Mocaisata (May 3, 2012)

Really appreciate this, happens to be exactly what I need, but any chance of an alternate upload?
Apparently now Rapidshare is intentionally stalling downloads to encourage more people to buy their premium service. I've been trying for the past 48 hours to download this, and still with no success. It shouldn't be this hard to download a 400 MB file in the modern age. Of course this problem is not your fault, and as I said I greatly appreciate the time you took to do this, but if you could take the additional time to provide a download link from another site, it would be very helpful to me.

EDIT: Looks like somebody already took the time to mirror it. For anyone who's interested: http://d-h.st/6kx


----------

